# da qui



## Schenker

Hola, ¿puede "da qui" significar "por eso/esto" o "debido a eso/esto"?.


----------



## Malaia

"Por eso": per ció
"Debido a esto": per questo.
Es posible que hayan más formas de decirlo, pero estas son las que sé.


----------



## Schenker

La verdad es que no busco saber cómo se dice "por esto/eso", sino que -tal como dice el thread original- si "da qui" puede significar eso.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Normalmente no. Di solito "da qui" ha solo valore locale, _de aquí_, _desde aquí_. Ma se ci dai la tua frase possiamo controllare.


----------



## Malaia

Te he demostrado que no.


----------



## Schenker

MünchnerFax said:


> Normalmente no. Di solito "da qui" ha solo valore locale, _de aquí_, _desde aquí_. Ma se ci dai la tua frase possiamo controllare.


 
¿Pero podría bajo algún contexto significar eso?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Para mí sería un uso muy extraño, si no incorrecto. Pero no se puede excluir nada.


----------



## giovannino

Forse Schenker si riferisce a "da qui" nel senso di "da qui deriva/scaturisce ecc.".
Un esempio da Google:

Pinocchio è un'illusione e vive di illusioni, ma per lui non c'è niente di più reale delle illusioni. Da qui il suo impeto inarrestabile e la sua grandezza. (Roberto Benigni)


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parece lógico traducirlo como "De ahí" o "De aquí" según el sentido, más que el contexto, de la frase.


----------



## Silvia10975

Credo che Giovannino abbia intuito il significato che cercava Schenker. Lo ritroviamo anche in frasi tipo:
_(...) Chi rimaneva fuori non aveva altra scelta che tirare i sassi alle porte per richiamare l'attenzione dei guardiani, *da qui *il detto "essere alle porte coi sassi".
_Ciao!
Silvia


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sono d'accordo, ma credo sia importante sottolineare che conserva sempre un valore locale, ancorché ovviamente figurato, tant'è vero che il verbo sottinteso sarebbe un verbo di movimento _da qui viene/discende_ eccetera. Non è invece un sinonimo universale di "per questo / a causa di questo".

Comunque se Schenker ci desse la frase con la quale si trova alle prese, potremmo avere più certezze senza affidarci all'intuizione.


----------



## Silvia10975

Certo, hai assolutamente ragione e ottima spiegazione (io neppure applicandomi molto riesco ad essere così precisa ). E comunque il santo contesto sempre aiuta.
Il mio intervento era solo per rispondere al caro Schenker che "da qui" può, in alcuni casi, avvicinarsi al senso che (presumo) cercasse.
E buona domenica...
Silvia


----------



## Schenker

Aquí hay dos casos.

(A los moderadores les aclaro que puse estos textos gigantes, *solo* para saber el significado de "da qui" en esos contextos, y que además para saber qué significa debo poner todo lo que se dice antes de que aparezca dicho término)

_1.-_ "Da mesi, infatti, la coppia ribelle batte cassa per chiedere un ritocco dell’ingaggio che permetta loro di guadagnare la stessa cifra di Ballack e Shevchenko (120mila sterline alla settimana – ovvero quasi 180mila euro), ma da mesi la risposta di Peter Kenyon è sempre la stessa: un "no" bello deciso. *Da qui*, il malumore crescente di Lampard e Terry e se al capitano lo stress del recente matrimonio è servito come antidoto alle tensioni contrattuali, l’amico ha cominciato a mandare segnali a mezza Europa calcistica circa la sua disponibilità a lasciare Londra."

_2.-_ "Per quanto riguarda Drogba, invece, l’ivoriano è per sua stessa ammissione a un bivio della carriera: il suo obiettivo dichiarato è di vincere la Champions, ma non crede di avere la possibilità di farlo con il Chelsea. *Da qui*, il suo desiderio di cambiare aria e di provare un calcio diverso, magari a strisce rossonere. Per il Milan si tratterebbe di un’ipotesi intrigante e lungamente caldeggiata da Ancelotti, che stravede per Drogba, anche se da Londra tagliano corto: "Drogba non va da nessuna parte".


----------



## Silvia10975

Bueno, entonces es como decìamos Giovannino y yo, que sì, en algunos casos puede significar lo que tù dices 
Silvia


----------



## Schenker

Ok, gracias.

Saludos.


----------

